# 27" Monitor oder 32" TV zum Zocken? Brauche bitte euren Rat.



## El-Pucki (15. Februar 2014)

Moin moin,

ich möchte mir demnächst wieder ein Gamingsystem zulegen und stehe nun vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. 
Es soll über den Bildschirm gezockt und Blu Rays geguckt werden. Der Monitor steht ca. 3m vom Sofa weg, das wäre also die Entfernung zum Filme gucken und da erschien mir 27" etwas klein. Deswegen meine Überlegung einen 32" TV zu nehmen. Größer darf der Bildschirm dann aber auch nicht sein weil ich beim zocken ja wieder nah dran sitze und dann Probleme bekomme.

Nun mal meine Frage, wäre ein 32" TV von der Technik her geeignet um sachen wie WOW, World of Tanks oder schnelle Ego Shooter zu spielen und worauf sollte ich achten wenn ich mir einen hole? 

Ich hoffe die Infos sind ausreichend und bin gespannt auf euere Tipps 
Besten Dank.


----------



## Panagianus (16. Februar 2014)

Achte auf inputlag und reaktionszeit, es gibt auch 32 zoll monitore, kannst ja nen externen tv tuner anschließen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite wäre ein 32" TV für Filme bei 3m ja schon etwas klein


----------



## El-Pucki (16. Februar 2014)

Naja Monitore ab 30" kann ja keiner bezahlen.
Ja Bakterius da haste Recht aber irgendwo muss ich ja n Kompromiss finden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

Beides steht nicht zur Debatte, bzw. das schon ein TV vorhanden wäre? Was dürfte der ganze Spaß denn überhaupt kosten? Ich wüsste leider auch nicht aus dem Stehgreif einen Fernseher der sich zum zocken wirklich eignet.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (16. Februar 2014)

Ein 32er TV würde ich zum zocken nicht kaufen. Die haben ja nur eine Full HD Auflösung.
Ich spiele auf einem 30 Zoll Korea Crossover TFT mit 2560x1600. Da sehen die Games gut aus und die 30 Zoll grösse ist auch echt Ok.

Als TV Ersatz währe das für mich aber keine Alternative.  Da nutze ich doch lieber meinen Plasma.


----------



## vinyard (16. Februar 2014)

30 Zoll Korea Crossover ??? wtf aber wie weit biste von weg ?? wie schauts mit input lag aus bin auch als am überlegen mich von meinen kleinen bx2235(21,5) zu trennen aber ich sitze halt nur 70 cm von weg !!!
und meine gtx 780 tut sich auch bissel langweilen,


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

29" 21:9 monitor mit 2560x1080 ist was feines zum zocken und auch besonders für filme
kinoformat passt genau rein. 
16:9 schneidet üblicherweise rechts und links was ab, oder macht schwarze balken oben und unten

ab 400€ gehts los, ich haben lg 29ea93, ist toll  sehr immersiv beim zocken, man sieht nen breiteren winkel voraus und hat einen anteil peripheres sehen 
LG Flatron 29EA73-P 73,66 cm (29") 21:9 UltraWide IPS Monitor mit Lautsprecher
der hier ist so ähnlich, lg29ea73

wegen inputlag und schlieren merk ich da nix
fernseher sind teilweise übel

3m sind vielleicht etwas weit, den monitor muss man sich vorstellen, wie einen 22" von der höhe her, der nur auf beiden seiten 5cm breiter ist
andererseits hat man früher mit 32" fernsehern im großen wohnzimmer gesessen mit mehr abstand, 
was größeres gabs ja gar nicht (meine röhren ära)


----------



## 5partan_93 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich schließe mich den oberen Meinungen an, ein 32 Zoll TV zum Spielen ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei (besonders nicht aus 3 Meter Entfernung). Die Auflösung macht sich bei der Entfernung ja nicht mehr so bemerkbar, der TV wäre meines Erachtens nach aber einfach zu klein. Generell würde ich mir nicht einen Monitor für Gaming/Sonstiges und als Fernseher zulegen. Aus direkter Nähe wäre der TV dann wieder zu groß (und pixelpampig), wie ich finde. Da wäre ein 27 Zoll ja schon eine Hausnummer. Das ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ich glaube man kommt nicht (ohne Abstriche zu machen) umher, für beides jeweils ein Gerät zu haben. Dann kommt ja noch die Sache mit Inputlag dazu. Für mich wäre es nichts.


----------



## El-Pucki (16. Februar 2014)

Moin 
Also der Monitor soll kein TV Ersatz sein. Ich habe keinen Fernseher und so soll es auch bleiben, es geht mir nur um die Größe weil ein 32"TV ja etwas weniger Geld kostet als ein 30" Monitor. Deswegen halt auch meine Frage ob sich das lohnt.

Bisher hab ich mir meinen Laptop auf den Sofatisch gestellt wenn ich Filme gucken wollte aber der Lapi soll wech ^^

Beim Zocken sitze ich fast 1,20m vom Bildschirm weg, ich habe einen 90cm tiefen Schreibtisch. Da hätte ich dann schon gerne mindestens 27"


----------



## Jackass!!!! (16. Februar 2014)

Ja Crossover. Die Marke ist wir wurscht gewesen. Die Korea Teile sehen eh alle ähnlich aus mit verschiedenensten Bezeichnungen.
Die sind halt knapp ausgestattet. Only Dual Link und hell und dunkel. Reicht aber aus. Gezahlt habe ich so 480 inclu Zoll.
Da ich eine 7990 ATI habe wollte ich einfach mal eine höhere AUflösung als 1080p fahren. Und ich muss sagen die Games sehen in der Tat (Zitat Dr.Klenk)
wirklich besser aus. Gerade BT4 schaut wirklich toll aus in 2560 1600.
Ich denke ich sitze ganz normal davor. Ich bevorzuge aber mittlerweile dunkle Desktophintergründe da helle doch ganz schön blenden bei dem grossen Teil

Sollte man aber keinen potenten Rechner besitzen machen solche Auflösongen aber wenig Sinn.
Ach ja ich hatte vorher einen 27er Zöller. Und der 30er ist schon ne andere Nummer.
Aber glaubt mir, man gewöhnt sich an alles und das sehr schnell.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (16. Februar 2014)

Hier noch n Pic.
Muss mal wieder aufräumen.
P.S die Iphone Kamera ist ********


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2014)

netter terminator kopf 
der linksneben dem monitor, ist das rude von den turks? (ff vii)
oder der typ aus hitman? (vermutlich hitman, rude von den turks fänd ich aber noch cooler, der sieht auch so aus, aber schwarze krawatte)
http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120103170156/finalfantasy/images/e/e5/Rude-ffvii-field.png


----------



## Jackass!!!! (16. Februar 2014)

Ist der Hitman.


----------

